# OMG My son is..is I can't believe it...



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

He is cleaning his room!

For months I have wanted him to get in there and do something about the mess. He wont let me do it. I have threatoned too.

Problem is that he moved out over a year ago and I used his room as storage then he moved back home in a quick desperate decision in one day. I still have lots of stuff in his closet and stuffed in places. He is bringing it all out and putting it in the living room. :help:
I am really hoping he finds enough room in there to put his dresser back in there. Right now its in the living room and has been since he moved back. I also want his headboard out of the hallway where its also been for a year.

Its going to be re-organize week here. There is a lot of stuff for me to go thru and do something with. After me cleaning all weekend Its back to clutterd here for a while but Im glad he is finally doing it.

I bet he finds enough dirty clothes in there that he wont have to go shopping for years.
Im making a big chicken dinner in honor of the event... and to give him energy. 
I just peeked in there to offer to wash his curtains. He is laying on his bed going thru a box of old ninja turtle stuff. He is 23...too funny.


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

Don't worry the people here are experts and can talk you through something like this and how you should handle such a thing

First: get photographic evidence of the event

Second: circle the date on your calender in a nice brightly colored marker of your choice

:icecream:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe a yardsale in your future?


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

TexasArtist said:


> Don't worry the people here are experts and can talk you through something like this and how you should handle such a thing


Somebody might have to! Now He is washing a plastic shelf!! With actual water! 
Im digging for batteries for my camera before I faint.

Deffinately a yard sale in my near future!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, do photograph it and make copies! Trust me, this will be the only time you see it....unless he wants something REALLY bad. You can try encouragement and playing his fav music while it is going on...but sadly it is just a temporary phase brought on by him wanting his own space. I have been there. Only once my son made an effort and went all out and redid his room in colors and style he wanted. Sigh...he trashed it. I have the photos of after he moved out- before redecorating it into a feminine guest room so he would not want to move back in again


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Willowynd.. your feminine redecorating reminded me of a DF who promptly filled her oldest DS's room full of empty cardboard boxes the day after he moved out. That way the next time he came home he could open the door and see nothing but wall-to-wall cardboard boxes, and know that his room was now storage! LOL! Her DS never moved back.

I wasn't quick enough and BOTH my DD and DS have moved back in. DD while in the middle of a divorce (and still here) and DS after moving back from school and between jobs (now has job, and is seldom here, but his STUFF is - this IS where he "lives".)

Sumer, both of mine moved back "spur of the moment" also, while I was trying to reclaim their room. We had divided a large bedroom with a temporary wall to give them both their own rooms. I also had some of my own stuff in there, mostly in DSs room, and he is currently, for the most part, living around it. 

The kicker in my house is that DD's current boyfriend is staying on my couch right now, as his roommate, and owner of the trailer they were living in, up and sold the trailer on him, and he had nowhere to go! No furniture involved, but a lot of "stuff" packed here and there.

DH looks at every property on the way to work that has a for sale sign on it, and tells me we need to call and check on the price. Especially if he thinks it will hold all 3 of them! LOL!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I thought I would let you know he is now onto round 2 of cleaning his room. HE DOES HAVE A FLOOR!! LOL.

We had an actual real productive discussion on what to do in there and what he wants to accomplish. (This was a biggie folks - we talked without argueing) He has an entertainment center in there that he has decided to get rid of but he still needs somewhere to put his TV and all his school books. I made a deal with him to give him my bookcase *IF * he also finds room in there for his dresser and get it out of my living room. So now he is in the process of clearing it off. 

This process will take a week or more but its progress. :dance:
Then He pointed out a pile of stuff next to it that mostly my stuff I think. (I dont know, I cant get to it, and Im not allowed to go in there and mess with anything) It was an actual floor to ceiling pile of box's & blankets before he started but he has whittled it down now to around 4 feet high.
Then he pointed out his brothers baseball card collection. It takes up an entire shelf in the closet.

His birthday is next week so yesterday I presented him with 6 storage tubs. (He faked being thrilled) Home Depo has a great sale going on! We can now put the cards in the attic without fear of them getting wet or critters nesting in them. Extra blankets will get stashed. What ever he needs them for he has them.
Its actually comming along so well that when I am done painting the kitchen his room is going to be next.


----------

